# Web Templates - Paypal plugin



## Chiz (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi everyone. My first post 

Not sure if what I'm after is a template or a plugin or both (if this is in the wrong forum - sorry - please move this post )? 

I'm looking for a way to get Lightroom V1.3.1 to generate an HTML web site for me (I don't like flash templates - too slow and heavy and hassle for client). It should have an index and the ability to click a thumbnail and see a larger version of the photograph (easy you all say - correct because Lightroom does this already).

What I need is the ability for the web template to create (say) 4 buttons next to the large image:

Add to cart at 4x6" ($5.'')
add to cart at 6x8" ($1'.'')
Add to cart at 8x12" ($15.'')
Add to cart at 1'x15" ($2'.'')
Each button would add the specified image to the Paypal shopping cart at the price stated.

Has anyone seen anything like this? It would be nice to find this for free but realistically I'm willing to pay for something like this.

Thanks in advance 8),

Edit: This is an example of the sort of thing I'd like to end up with: http://www.mckayphotography.com.au/weddings/amandajon/paypal/AJ_115_bw.html


----------



## paulchilly (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi There,

If you do a Google for lightroom galleries and search there for paypal you should find their LRG One web template for LR.  The pricing info is taken from the image metadata meaning you can create as many presets as you need, then all you have to do is design your gallery in the web module.

Cheers
Paul

EDIT: Link to download http://www.lightroomgalleries.com/template-downloads/lrg-one-with-paypal-shopping-cart/
Here's and example of one of mine : Paypal Wedding


----------



## ButchM (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll second the LRG One from LightroomGalleries. Been using it for months with great success. Matthew has been extremely selfless with his offerings for Lightroom users.


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 27, 2007)

ButchM said:


> I'll second the LRG One from LightroomGalleries. Been using it for months with great success. Matthew has been extremely selfless with his offerings for Lightroom users.


Ah, true, but he does accept offerings (Donations) deservedly, for his work!



Don


----------



## Chiz (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the links guys. If I can get it working I'll definitely make a donation.


----------



## Craig M (Dec 31, 2007)

Not to be a downer Chiz but an online shopping cart might be a better option in the long run. I tried to build my own cart via photo galleries a while back but I find the newer systems (I use PhotoCart) are cleaner, load faster, and handle things like tracking orders, sales figures, email inquiries and web traffic in one easy to use admin interface.  It also seamlessly interfaces w/ paypal as well as Credit Cards (with a SSL).

If you are planning to make money selling photos, you might want to invest a little on a cart system.  

Photocart was $3'' (installed) and probably the best investment I made last year after trying out a few other systems.


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 1, 2008)

I very much appreciate the credit you all give me for my galleries, but it should be noted that the LRG One gallery was produced by Joe Capra. Any donations for that piece of work should be made to him through the Lightroom Galleries website. He and I both post updates to the site about our respective galleries, which I expect is where much of the confusion comes from.


----------

